# 16v cis E won't start. PLEASE HELP



## mikeshaffer (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's the deal. I have a 16v CIS E mk2 Jetta coupe. It ran perfect for a long time. I got water in the tank and it sat for a long time. I then fixed the tank, cleared the gas, replaced the fuel filter, main pump and cleaned the injectors with no luck. If I spray starter fluid into the intake, it starts right up. I'm getting fuel all the way to the fpr on the intake box and if i take off one of the lines going to injector, I get some fuel there. it didoes seem like enough to me though. 

Any ideas of what this could be? I've been searching for 4 days now and spent like $300. I'm desperate.


----------



## mikeshaffer (Jul 23, 2010)

UPDATE:

just popped an injector and put it in a water bottle, turned car over and no fuel at all.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

mikeshaffer said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> just popped an injector and put it in a water bottle, turned car over and no fuel at all.


turn the key on and lift the sensor plate.. usually just cranking the car wont make them shoot fuel. only the cold start injector..


----------



## mikeshaffer (Jul 23, 2010)

i did so and as soon as i turned the key, the injectors started spitting out fuel but still no start.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

if you have fuel, then you prolly have no spark, or else its not happening at the right time..


----------



## mikeshaffer (Jul 23, 2010)

i do have spark. when i sray starter fluid it runs. It ran fine until it sat for so long. is there any way that the fuel distributor went bad or got stuck?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

does it help if you floor it while cranking?

can you have a buddy keep the plate lifted a bit while you crank? sounds like you've got vacuum leaks / the mixture needs to be fattened


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

ziddey said:


> does it help if you floor it while cranking?
> 
> can you have a buddy keep the plate lifted a bit while you crank? sounds like you've got vacuum leaks / the mixture needs to be fattened


x2


----------



## mikeshaffer (Jul 23, 2010)

I have done that with little to gain. It has (only a couple times) idled for about 3-4 seconds and then died while doing this. I haven't done an extremely thorough vacuum leak test but nothing seemed as it would be so devistating


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

it's a diagnostic test rather than a solution. now you know you aren't getting enough fuel and you can work from there.


----------



## mikeshaffer (Jul 23, 2010)

I know it's a dead thread, but I just recently went back home and got my car, (I moved and didn't bring it because it didn't run). Anyway, I replaced the fuel distributor with a used one I got on the forum and it started right up. I'm not sure what exactly was wrong with the distributor, but that was the problem. Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Your metering slits likely got clogged.
No way to really fix that without splitting the meter apart. And that likely ends up ruining it.


----------

